# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء عظيم

## أموله

قيل أن جبريل علية السلام أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فقال:








يا محمد، السلام يقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام،





وقد أوهبك هذا الدعاء الشريف





يا محمد، ما من عبد يدعو وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار، وعدد أوراق الأشجار، وقطر الأمطار وبوزن السماوات والأرض، إلاغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له ..





يا محمد، هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها، وجميع ما فيها ..


أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به، و بهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة، وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلى ربه ببركته .


ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن من عذاب القبر، ومن الطعن والطاعون وينتصر ببركته على أعدائه





يا محمد، من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها، والخلق في عرصات القيامة ينظرون إلية كأنه نبي من الأنبياء.





يا محمد، من صام يوما واحد وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت كان، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور – علية سرج من ياقوت أحمر، فتقول الملائكة : يا إله السموات والأرض، من هذا العبد؟ فيجيبهم النداء، يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبيدي قرأالدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة ..


ثم ينادي المنادي من قبل الله تعالى أن اصرفوه إلى جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد صلى اللهعليه وآله سلم





يا محمد، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى، وقطر الأمطار، وورق الأشجار، ووزن الجبال وعدد ريش الطيور،


وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات، وعدد الوحوش والدواب، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله،


ولو صارت البحار مداداً والأشجار أقلاماً والإنس والجن والملائكة،


والخلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون لي يوم القيامة لنفد المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ولا يقدرون


على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء.




و من قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً، شفاه الله تعالى، أو كان فقيراً، أغناه الله تعالى





ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه، وإن كان عليه دين خلص منه، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمناً شر الشيطان، وجور السلطان





قال سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: قال لي جبريل عليه السلام:


يا محمد من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر


لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت،


لأن فيه اسم الله الأعظم.





وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه لمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله، وتكون روحه مع


أرواح الشهداء، ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعده الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم.


فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً مستمراً إن شاء الله تعالى .





فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته، وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته، إنه على ما شاء قدير وبعباده خبير والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين




*
الـدعــاء* 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

منقول

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *
 

سلمت اناملك غاليتي

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير__.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين__.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير__.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي__.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين._


_* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *
_

----------


## أموله

يعطيكم الفـ عآفيه ويسلموو على المرور العطر "

----------


## حرم السيد

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير__.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين__.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير__.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي__.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين._


_* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *


سلمت أناملك آمولهـ وبارك الله بكِ 
_

----------


## أموله

منووره يعطيك العافيهـ ""

----------


## قطرة الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

----------


## أموله

00000

يسلموو على التوآجــد ^_^

----------


## أموله

منورين .

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ..^_^ ع المرور الطيب .

لآتحرمونآ 

التوآصل ..

الحلوو ..

نورونآ كل مره ~~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ..^_^ ع المرور الطيب .

لآتحرمونآ 

التوآصل ..

الحلوو ..

نورونآ كل مره ~~

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

منورين يــآلــغلــآ ..

منى قلبي ..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!  :weird:  :cheesy:

----------


## أم غدير

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين

لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين

لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين

سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه

المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.

لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته

سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته

اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار

السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،

يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم

السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.

اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،

بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،

وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،

و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.

الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره

الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.

اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها

كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب

بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،

وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.

يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم

ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،

والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،

ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت

اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،

وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت

على كل شيء قدير

اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،

ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح

عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك

اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة

المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.

اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،

فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم

وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،

عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم

اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين

اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،

لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،

يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين

اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا

ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا

وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً

و ناصراً

اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،

وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.

اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش

السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *


سلمت اناملك غاليتي
والله يعطيش الف عافيه
ورحم الله والديش

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ع المرور الجميل ~~

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *



سلمت اناملك غاليتي

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *



سلمت اناملك غاليتي

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ع المرور ....القميل ~~

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ع المرور يآلغآليين ...<_< ...

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.


* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ع المرور [][]

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.


* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

اشكركم احبتي على المرور ..

الي فرحني لاتحرموني .. طلتكم يالغلا

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن 

تحياتي بأمل ان اجدكم دائما بمتصحفي

اموله

----------


## zmrdh

الله ايطول عمرش

----------


## أموله

ياهلا منور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------


## أموله

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه في ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## نــــور اليقين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآله محمد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير
في ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله

----------


## أموله

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع المرور ~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

في ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

----------


## أموله

الله يوفقك 

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين



لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين



لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين



سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له



له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه



المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.



لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته



سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته



اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار



السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،



يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم



السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.



اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،



بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.



بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،



وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،



و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.



الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره



الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.



اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها



كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب



بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،



وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.



يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم



ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،



والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،



ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت



اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،



وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت



على كل شيء قدير



اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،



ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح



عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين



اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك



اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة



المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.



اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،



فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم



وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،



عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم



اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين



اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،



لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،



يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين



اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا



ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا



وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً



و ناصراً



اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،



وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.



اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش



السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين


لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين


لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين


سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له


له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه


المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.


لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته


سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته


اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار


السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،


يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم


السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.


اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،


بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،


وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،


و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.


الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره


الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.


اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها


كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب


بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،


وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.


يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم


ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،


والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،


ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت


اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،


وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت


على كل شيء قدير


اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،


ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح


عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة


المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.


اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،


فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم


وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،


عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم


اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين


اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،


لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،


يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين


اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا


ووفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا


وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً


و ناصراً


اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،


وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.


اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش


السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.


* وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين *

----------

